# Devils Lake Fishing Report 3/11



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Pike and walleye fishing remain good to excellent in the area while perch 
fishing continues to be a bit tough. This past week though we did have reports 
of a little better perch bite near the Country Club and the mouth of Creel 
Bay. Hali?s, genz worms, forage minnows, and small raps tipped with wax worms, 
spikes, or minnow heads have been working the best. Walleye fishing continues 
to be good in the Stromme, Ft. Totten/Cactus Point, Bud Bay, Old Mil Bay, Doc 
Hagens, and Foughty?s Point areas. Try jigging sonars and chubby darters or 
jigging raps, buckshot rattlespoons, or nils tipped with a minnow head. Pike 
fishing continues to be quite good with some 20 pound + fish being caught over 
the past couple weeks. The best places for pike have been Lake Irvin, the 
Mauvee Coulee near Churches Ferry, the north end of Six Mile Bay near Channel 
A, the 57 Bridge area, and the Storm Sewer area. Smelt or herring off tip ups 
have been the presentation of choice, but some are also catching fish on jigs 
with twister tails. Access on the lake remains good, but you need to stay away 
from moving water bridge areas and pressure ridges. Good Luck and Good 
Fishing!!!


----------

